# Recent photos



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

A couple of photos taken recently. The Guadalupe River which is one of my favorite places to visit and take photos. The other is a sunrise taken last weekend. I like the sky, but had trouble with the foreground. It was too dark. I lightened it a bit but would still like any comments on improving it.

Thanks


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

When shooting sunsets I usually shoot in different exposures shooting in manual mode.
This way I might get a keeper in there. 
Your shot doesn't look bad. I think cropping your picture might look even better.
I like your river shot very much. Thanks for sharing. It certainly is a beautiful place.


----------



## Formula4Fish (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi MichaelW,

Both of those pictures may have been excellent candidates for HDR. If you're unfamiliar with HDR, you might take a look at High dynamic range imaging and Photomatix.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

*thanks*

thanks for the suggestions. By cropping, I assume you mean just the foreground. I will give it a try. I took quite a few photos at different settings, but almost all had a dark foreground that I didn't particulary like. I have looked at HDR software and suppose I 
will give it a try in the future.

Again thanks


----------



## Formula4Fish (Apr 24, 2007)

Mike,

I think Sandybottom has something like this in mind...


----------

